# no power windows,locks,radio,cig. lighter



## PTTP08 (Dec 9, 2009)

I have a 91 chev 3/4 ton standerd cab flat bed. I plugged my phone charger in the cig lighter and gave it a wiggle and heard a POP in the truck i lost the radio and power locks,windows and cig lighter. I just figured it was the fuse. So when I got home I looked at the radio fuse it was good. There isn't a fuse for the cig. lighter or the window's. So I checked all the fuses and the one relay I have in my truck and just replaced the relay and no luck. Any ideas? Or has anybody ran across this before? I was thinking a fuseable link somewhere but I checked the chiltons book and that thing doesn't tell me nothing. Can somebody point me in the right direction. I need a radio when I am plowing snow LOL


----------



## USMCMP5811 (Aug 31, 2008)

Drivers side fender wall under the hood by the battery. Check your Power distribution panel.

http://ls1tech.com/forums/attachmen...under-hood-fuse-panel-diagram-99silverado.gif

Should look simalar to this


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

PTTP08;1341067 said:


> There isn't a fuse for the cig. lighter or the window's.


Therer definitely is a fuse for all of those things, you just haven't found it yet. No electrical accessories will be unfused.

As mentioned above, there are two fuseboxes. One by the driver's door and one under the hood. I've never once had a fuse blow in the one inside the cab, its always under the hood.

When you pop the cover off there should be a diagram on the inside of the cover to help you ID which fuse is which, its also in the manual in much greater detail...if you don't have the manual you should be able to google a copy of the fuse diagrams anyway.


----------



## PTTP08 (Dec 9, 2009)

now there is a new symptom no dome light I have dug all around in this truck and can not find any damn thing the fix this problem!!


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

could be a fusable link- they hide them. Sounds similar to an issues I had in my 87 that was a fusable link. You need the wiring diagram to figure out where to look.


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

GMs usually have to fuse blocks. One under the hood and the dash.


----------



## PTTP08 (Dec 9, 2009)

I figured it was a fuseable link. But I could not find it at ALL. So I rewired all three things with a fuse block. So each one is on its own fuse. My buddy restores hot rods so he rewired the whole thing the right way and it looks nice and tighty and he used all the right connectors. So my truck won't start on fire going down the road LOL


----------

